# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Τηλεόραση LG] 65uk6400plf

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλημέρα σας. Έχω την LG που ανέφερα παραπάνω ενός φίλου η οποία βγάζει σχήματα σκόρπια μπλε φόντου στην οθόνη. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

